# Tutorial - Matte Black Smokey Eye (Pic Heavy)



## Temptalia (Feb 17, 2007)

Tutorial for my signature smokey eye look, which is a very dramatic all-black shadow look. I finally did a tutorial for this very vampy version because I get so many compliments every time I wear it! I don't see the *big* deal, but if you ladies like it, let me share the knowledge, LOL! Hope you like it and/or it helps!







You will need the following products: a matte black base (Blacktrack fluidline), a matte black powder eyeshadow (Carbon eyeshadow), a matte highlight thatâ€™s similar to your skintone (Performance eyeshadow), another matte highlight thatâ€™s similar to your skintone, but darker than the one before (Malt eyeshadow), a black eye kohl (Graphblack technakohl, Blacktrack fluidline) and [optionally] a shimmery silver or black eyeshadow if you want a shimmery look (Silver Ring eyeshadow).

You will need the following tools: a separate brush or sponge-tip applicator to use with the black base (like the 252), a blending brush for the black shadow (cheap Target brush), and a blending brush for the highlight colors (Philosophy blending brush). To clean up fall-out, using a cosmetic remover wipe works best and is easiest to quickly eradicate the black fall out underneath the eyes.






Using a firm, flat brush, pick up just a dab of Blacktrack fluidline. This is all we are going to use for one entire eye, and yes, it will really be enough. A little goes a long way, and it is better to start small and add as required rather than deal with an overabundance of product!






Begin applying Blacktrack fluidline as your base on the inner portion of your lid. You want to place the brush as pictured and pull the color upwards and outwards to begin covering the lower part of your lid. You want to make sure you establish some sort of shape, whatever your preference in. I prefer something similar to the curvature of my natural eye. Do your best to make it fairly curved, but it does not have to be perfect - a few imperfections will disappear through the process.






You have applied most of the product initially on the brush, and you will spend the next few steps spreading it out by pulling the color upward and outward from the middle portion of your lower lid.






Continue covering your lid in Blacktrack fluidline by making sure to color your outer lid as well.






Pulling the color upwards and outwards will cause the color to look faded and streaky. This occurs and is expected, but is easily remedied by simply brushing downwards once you have pulled the color the appropriate height. You can also gently pat the color back into a smoother place.






This is the positioning of your brush when you are patting color into place or if you wanted to pull your brush downwards to ensure a flat surface, rather than a streaky one, as mentioned in the previous step.






This is what your finished product should look like.






Using a separate blending brush, pick up Carbon eyeshadow. You may need to return and pick up more of the black shadow as you work on the look.






In a similar fashion as applying the base, start packing on Carbon eyeshadow all over the black portion of your lid.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black011.jpg

You want to make sure you get the shadow on all of your base, because it helps the eyeshadow and the base to set.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black012.jpg

You want to go all the way to the edges, and if you go over, thatâ€™s perfectly okay!

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black013.jpg

Keep your brush at this angle as you apply Carbon eyeshadow to the outer edge of the base. This will help you be more precise with application and keep you in the same line as the base itself.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black014.jpg

To help soften some of the line, gently swish your brush back and forth over the outer edge.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black015.jpg

It will take a few times before you see the edge soften. Do not spend forever doing this, because we will help soften the edge further using our highlights.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black016.jpg

Using a separate brush for the highlighter colors, pick up Performance eyeshadow with your brush.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black017.jpg

Apply Performance eyeshadow directly underneath your brow onto your browbone. You want to place it towards the inner portion of your brow.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black018.jpg

Gently slide your brush over the space beneath your eyebrow as you make your way towards the outer portion of the brow.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black019.jpg

You can choose to continue using Performance eyeshadow, or you can use a slightly darker color like Malt eyeshadow. Keeping the brush at the pictured angle, cover the very outermost edge of black with Malt eyeshadow. Do not worry about all the fall out on the black eyeshadow - it is such a cinch to fix.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black020.jpg

Gently brush the black shadow into the highlighter colors to help soften the harsh edge of black.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black021.jpg

Using the brush you used to apply Carbon eyeshadow, hold it horizontally against your lid, along the outer portion of the black shadow and brush upwards and outwards, to help create a gray area that creates a gradient of black to highlight.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black022.jpg

Gently swish the brush along the curve of the outermost edge of the black shadow.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black023.jpg

This is what you should have when the eye is closed.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black024.jpg

This is what you should have when the eye is open.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black025.jpg

I prefer the shadow to go higher, so I am using my brush from applying Carbon to help heighten the black portion of the shadow by repeating the previous steps.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black026.jpg

Similarly acting out the steps before, only this time increasing the amount of black space.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black027.jpg

Using the brush you used to apply Carbon eyeshadow, pick up a touch of the black shadow and hold your brush horizontally against your outer lower lash line. Gently dab the brush against the outermost portion of your lower lash line and then carefully move it towards the inside of your lash line, but ensure that you stop one third to one half of the way.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black028.jpg

This is what it should look like. You can clean up as you go, or you can clean up when you are finished (there is a fairly prominent stray black line underneath the lower lash line that will be cleaned up).

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black029.jpg

I find that kohl pencil liners are easy to use, but Blacktrack fluidline is fabulous for staying on the waterline. Both Graphblack technakohl and Blacktrack fluidline will give the same dark, black liner, though. I take my technakohl and dip the tip into Blacktrack fluidline, just to get a touch of the fluidline.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black030.jpg

I apply the fluidline I had picked up with the technakohl liner by starting in the middle of my lower lash line and moving outwards in both directions, continually sliding back and forth over my lower lash line and lower waterline. Add mascara of your choice, curl lashes if desired, and your eyes are finished. To complete the look, minimize focus on cheeks and lips by using a light-handed blush like Pearl Sunshine beauty powder and a deeper contouring color to dramatize features. Lips are best if left in either neutral or nude shades, but a slight pink or coral coloring will not destroy the look.

If you wanted a shimmery black shadow look, then read the following four steps.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_blacks001.jpg

Using your blending brush, pick up a shimmery black or silver eyeshadow like Black Tied eyeshadow or Silver Ring eyeshadow. Since I do not have Black Tied, I will be using Silver Ring. If you have a shimmery black shadow, you can simply apply that on top and you really do not need to do more.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_blacks002.jpg

This is what it looks like after youâ€™ve applied Silver Ring shadow.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_blacks003.jpg

Using the brush you used to apply Carbon eyeshadow, pick up more of it and apply all over lid; make sure to cover the silver portions.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_blacks004.jpg

This is what it should look like - a bit more shimmery than before. Alternately, you can use a shimmery base and a matte black shadow to achieve the same effect. For my typical shimmery smokey eye, I use Silver pigment as my base, which has plenty of shimmer in it.

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black031.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black032.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black033.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black034.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black035.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black036.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black037.jpg

http://www.temptalia.com/images/tutorials/tutorial_black038.jpg


----------



## LVA (Feb 17, 2007)

beautiful smoky eye! thanx for the tut! :heart:


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 17, 2007)

wow, great tut! I would need to try your tips sometime. I stopped doing the smokey eye since my mom used to make fun of me and call me a panda bear. lol, but u did an awesome job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katrosier (Feb 17, 2007)

Wow so pretty and you can pull it off.Thanks for the tut!


----------



## claire20a (Feb 17, 2007)

wow, looks fab - not sure that I could pull this off though...


----------



## Sila (Feb 17, 2007)

that was very great help


----------



## Becka (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW, your tut (and skills) are amazing !!!

I've been trying to perfect the smokey eye look w/ carbon forever, and not with a whole heckuva lot of luck, your tips are really going to help me out, thanks for taking the time to post this


----------



## Collection (Feb 17, 2007)

The smokey eye looks gorgeous on you! not sure if i could pull it off though im definately going to try using this tut. Thanx


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 17, 2007)

Ooh the black smokey eye looks beatufiul on you!!!

thanks for another awesome tut!


----------



## LilDee (Feb 17, 2007)

WOW! It's very daring, but the outcome is incredible!!

Thanks for the tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GuessWho (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to do this tut and also taking pics for what stuff you used and putting them in order according to the steps..I like these kind of tuts.. lol..its really helpful and I enjoy reading them :laughing:


----------



## luxotika (Feb 17, 2007)

It's fantastic. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Collection (Feb 17, 2007)

Temptalia, are you a professional make-up artist or have you taught yourself?


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 17, 2007)

gorgeous, i love your tutorials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 17, 2007)

WOWW! :worship:


----------



## Tanny (Feb 17, 2007)

wow, your tuts are brilliant! You are very talented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 17, 2007)

AH, I LOVE IT.

your so pretty girlfriend.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 17, 2007)

wow thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that was perfect! I love it... great job!


----------



## Caramel_Lady (Feb 19, 2007)

_*Wow* great Job ! and u are very pretty !!_


----------



## breathless (Feb 19, 2007)

that is really, really really adorable on you!! you did a great job! thanks!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks HOT! Great job!!! I love the depth of the blacks... its so intense... awesome.


----------



## earthtonez (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome tutorial! Wow.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 19, 2007)

i love it!


----------



## roguewench (Feb 19, 2007)

:rockwoot: Bravo!! Love that look!


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, it looks so good on you! Too bad I could never pull it off


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 19, 2007)

O My gosh I love it.I hope I can do it as good as you do .By the way what was the name of the lip gloss ? I love it.

Raquel


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 19, 2007)

&lt;--Screaming "WOOOOOOOOOW"

lol im wowing now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ..the best tut i have ever seen !!in life lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CubNan (Feb 19, 2007)

The black looks really good on you. I'm not sure I'm brave enough to wear it.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 19, 2007)

I love this tutorial! Thanks for the great tips, I'm gonna try them out!


----------



## rlise (Feb 19, 2007)

im sorry but i gotta say.. oh he$$ yea! thanx for a GREAT very detailed tut! i will be doing this 2morrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tesia (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I love all your tutorials. They are always so flawless!


----------



## Jessica (Feb 19, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!!! The tutorial and you are both gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 19, 2007)

that look's hot!


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you hunny, I really enjoyed this! You look great!


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 19, 2007)

great job


----------



## mane (Feb 20, 2007)

It looks great


----------



## Majd (Feb 21, 2007)

great job !!

thank you


----------



## carlyrich (Feb 22, 2007)

Christine that is just awesome!!! I am not sure I could do that but will have fun trying!!!


----------



## daer0n (Feb 22, 2007)

You look soooo pretty Temptalia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is a great tut, thanx for sharing!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 22, 2007)

You look so gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I could blend as good as you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome! v dramatic -- I like!!!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Feb 23, 2007)

awesome !!!


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 23, 2007)

beautiful!!! i often use fluidlines as bases/shadows but i dont put powder on top im gonna do that next time! thanks!


----------



## chocobon (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow.Great tut,thnx!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome! I'm going to have to try this!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## charlie777 (Feb 24, 2007)

that was awesome tutorial!


----------



## SuddenRush (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tutorial! I'm going to try doing that.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks amazing, the dramatic smokey look really suits you :]


----------



## kaelay (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow that is exactly what i was looking for!! THANKS!!


----------



## Digital_Angel (Mar 2, 2007)

It looks really gorgeous and simple to do.

Thanks!


----------



## tikei (Mar 2, 2007)

Great tutorial! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweet embrace (Mar 2, 2007)

Fantastic! Thanks for posting! =D


----------



## kalliope999 (Mar 12, 2007)

Fabulous eyes.

Sadly, the smoky eye look is one that I really love, but can't really seem to pull off in person. At least, not since my younger goth days!


----------



## fredsonic (Mar 12, 2007)

Excellent. I always admire your work. Your looks have such precision. This could easily look over-done, but not on you. Expert stuff. Very seductive!


----------



## beautydiva (Mar 16, 2007)

i just love ittt

thanx 4 the gr8 tut


----------



## redcar1 (Mar 21, 2007)

my most favorite smokey eye of all..


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 21, 2007)

You look stunning as usual


----------



## mkupsusie (Mar 21, 2007)

Love the look! Your skills are very good!


----------



## delilahblue (Mar 21, 2007)

you look gorgeous. i have to try this look.


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 22, 2007)

i love it on you!!


----------



## Althea5 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you for the tutorial! itÂ´s almost what i was looking for. IsnÂ´t bad for the eyelid to aply the fluidline as a base? Thank you


----------



## delilahblue (Apr 21, 2007)

i love this look


----------



## russianred (Apr 21, 2007)

i love this, an intense smoky eye!!


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW! You're gorgeous!


----------



## thornglitz (Apr 21, 2007)

A wonderful tutorial, you're very skilled!


----------



## Sheikah (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome! I love how it looks, another reason to buy the blacktrack fluidline and a synthetic flat brush hahaha


----------



## Kimmi201 (Apr 24, 2007)

omg this is sooooo nice..i really try to do smokey eyes but i suck..im def gonna try to do this one day! thanks =)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW !!! you look great and great job

I happen to like the black cream liner of Bobby brown a little better

seems to stay on longer and doesn't do that funny thing sometimes fluid line does

any thoughts


----------



## farasha.84 (Apr 24, 2007)

*Very nice ... thank u *

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wism (Apr 25, 2007)

You are very very talented, somehow when I do it, it never looks the same....*sigh..

I also love the lipglos! What kind is it?


----------



## Humeira (Apr 26, 2007)

I love it I love it OMG you are so Pretty ..and I love your skin and your eyes ... Love the lip color what are you wearing on your lips?

Humeira


----------



## chantelle8686 (Apr 26, 2007)

wow love the tut!!!! umm i was just wondering are u able to do another but with black and brown, i have alot of browns, also brown shimmer and i really dont wish to pay $60 for someone to show me when im not going out!!!

thanx!!!


----------



## snowy (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow...I like this. Amazing

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lunatica (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanx for sharing. I really like your tuts


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

wow thaanks!


----------



## hamira (Apr 28, 2007)

Wow, wonderful instructions, so detailed and precise. Exactly what I've been looking for. Bookmark!


----------



## callmestella (Apr 30, 2007)

I believe this is my first post. You have done an amazing job. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Sandybelle (Apr 30, 2007)

Awesome smokey!! thanks a lot..


----------



## msdesire (May 7, 2007)

one of my fav tutorials


----------



## La_Mari (May 11, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this! It looks awesome, I can see why you get so many compliments.


----------



## Manda (May 11, 2007)

Great tutorial Temptalia, you've inspired me to do it!


----------



## missflyrican (May 11, 2007)

so pretty..i love the smoky eyes.


----------



## SewAmazing (May 11, 2007)

Absolutely marvelous!!


----------



## Karen_B (May 14, 2007)

I tried this for fun tonight... i don't really think I can pull this look off and it definitely takes practose, but it was a fun look to try!


----------



## Greenrose (May 16, 2007)

OMG this is so beautiful.


----------



## malison (May 29, 2007)

I love it! I'll try it out sometimes! :laughing:


----------



## fishchick72 (May 30, 2007)

fantastic!!


----------



## MissTat (Jun 11, 2007)

oh my god,that looks amazing!!!!


----------



## WKLIZE (Jun 12, 2007)

oh ur tutorials are so beautiful ,someone could tell me what the blacktrack is ,where can i buy it,and how can i apply it ?

thanks


----------



## nazsuz152 (Jun 13, 2007)

wow.. it really emphasize you eyes!! easy to follow tutorial


----------



## Calibaby (Jun 17, 2007)

Love this! I'll have to try it sometime soon :wink3:


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 17, 2007)

amazing nice job


----------



## like me (Jun 20, 2007)

beautiful smoky eye


----------



## SparklesXcore (Jun 21, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## ladynpink (Jun 22, 2007)

i love how u did that!! i also love ur blog!!


----------



## Gina Martins (Jun 22, 2007)

I loved this tuto.


----------



## mariaelena40 (Jun 26, 2007)

Beautifully done! Very dramatic and you made it look so easy.


----------



## chloemisspretty (Jun 26, 2007)

I want this look


----------



## r0byn (Jun 29, 2007)

great job! i get the most requests for smokey eyes during prom season and its great to see another way of acheiving the look!


----------



## angelvx (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! I've had trouble getting the smoky, but this looks great and will definitely try this.


----------



## zizyza (Jul 1, 2007)

so cute ..

thanx


----------



## lovefe (Jul 3, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwwww thats HoT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 9, 2007)

striking.


----------



## thicktx (Jul 10, 2007)

That was fantastic. Those look like professional products. I would like to attempt this. Where would I find these products or this compact?


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jul 22, 2007)

I love this tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Loove it!


----------



## nad4321 (Jul 31, 2007)

you look gorgeous


----------



## MDIAS (Aug 3, 2007)

I Can Never Get It To Look Like That


----------



## hawwa wrold (Aug 7, 2007)

thanx


----------



## TKhim6 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow this is awesome! this has been a great tutorial cause i've been trying to experiment more with make- up for my amateur photography =P this is going to be enormous help! thanks!


----------



## Gina Martins (Aug 9, 2007)

Great Job! I loved!!!


----------



## toxicvile (Aug 11, 2007)

great tut.


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## lovefe (Aug 14, 2007)

great tut u r looking fantastic :rotfl:


----------



## lovecharm (Aug 14, 2007)

another great tut! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mermelada_fresa (Aug 16, 2007)

oh!"

this tutorial is totally fantastic

I need to see the pics


----------



## chocolatemousse (Aug 17, 2007)

cool!


----------



## dajafe (Aug 17, 2007)

wonderful!!


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 17, 2007)

this is great. you have great eyelids to work with! ::jealous:: i have thin eyelids, i could never pull this off!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 17, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## KayBee (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for this!


----------



## hawwa wrold (Aug 20, 2007)

:rotfl:

Woww!


----------



## Lna (Aug 20, 2007)

incroyablement bien rÃ©ussi ;bravo


----------



## chrissiechrissi (Aug 21, 2007)

really pretty and a great tut, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cocopuffsweety (Aug 22, 2007)

beauuutiful!

breath taking!

WOW !!

gurl you worked that!

i hardly ever seen that

pulled off so well!

woow, woow!

thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, this was great. I love this tutoria!


----------



## zoe__ (Aug 23, 2007)

great tut thanks


----------



## chelamorena44 (Aug 24, 2007)

i did this one and it came out sooo nice thank u very much


----------



## chelamorena44 (Aug 27, 2007)

i love it thanks soo much :yaya:


----------



## pyxystixx (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## Joan_CD (Aug 28, 2007)

What a dramatic look... great!


----------



## purpleloverobot (Aug 30, 2007)

it's beautiful. thank you so much


----------



## devilsweet29 (Sep 2, 2007)

nice job


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 2, 2007)

This was amazing!! Can't wait to try it out my next night out! Thanks!!


----------



## ahhduck (Sep 4, 2007)

*Thanks* for the tutorial! I've always to learn how to do a perfect smokey eye look. *Thanks!!!* I'm excited to try!! :rockwoot:


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Sep 4, 2007)

very nice girl


----------



## woow (Sep 6, 2007)

that was very great help


----------



## denim03 (Sep 22, 2007)

you're VERY pretty, black never suits me, but this tempted me to try it out again.


----------



## sayasaya (Sep 24, 2007)

very very pretty smlkey eye~

you look gorgeous~~


----------



## tealdawn (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice. I always seem to stop applying before I get it dark enough.


----------



## persian.billi (Sep 27, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## faith3_13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow I'm impressed by how good it came out. You looked really pretty. I'll have to try it but it might look really bad, but you did a good job.


----------



## PinKiSh<3 (Sep 28, 2007)

lovely ,, thx !!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 29, 2007)

wow...


----------



## whoredom (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome make up! thanks


----------



## Cardiophobic (Oct 4, 2007)

nice and dark, very pretty!


----------



## Blue_eyes (Oct 14, 2007)

wow, nothing more to say, perfect


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I love this. It's so extreme. I 'd love to try it.


----------



## evissa (Oct 24, 2007)

nice tip


----------



## danipinheiro (Oct 24, 2007)

ok...very fine


----------



## juxtapose (Oct 26, 2007)

loves it!


----------



## samira_a (Oct 27, 2007)

thank you so much!

great tutorial!


----------



## *Sweet heart* (Nov 13, 2007)

im so in love with ur tut .. Greeeeeeat job


----------



## ciara1991 (Nov 14, 2007)

o0o i love your work temptalia!

i visit your site reguarly lol


----------



## juizihunni (Nov 17, 2007)

Great tut!!!


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thats was a GREAT Tutorial!! You explained every step so well and the end result is fabulous, just the look that i've longing for basically my whole life! lol Some of the steps you showed, i would have never even though of!! Thank you so much for being so detailed!


----------



## ashrwtah (Nov 20, 2007)

thank you love it


----------



## love2482 (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow! I love this look! I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Muslim_DK (Nov 20, 2007)

wooow great job


----------



## kristinawolf (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG- Beautiful! I must go try this RIGHT THIS MINUTE.....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was so excited I ran and did this right away- here is my "homage to Temtalia's smokey eye tutorial"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine isn't as good, but it is a start! (not to mention the best smokey eye I've een able to pull off, yet) Thanks for the GREAT tutorial!


----------



## Sunbathed (Nov 21, 2007)

GAH I love this tutorial SO MUCH!! I tried it and forgot to take a picture though, I'll try to remember next time!


----------



## Emmi (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks soo pretty!!


----------



## issabel (Nov 25, 2007)

nice !!:vogel:


----------



## bucheronxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

ok, i simply ADORE this one

really dark, just the way i like it


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow good job! I'm gonna try this tonight! thanks!!


----------



## yukiliu (Nov 30, 2007)

nice tutorial..just want i need for my xmas party look


----------



## jakk-attakk (Nov 30, 2007)

wow thanks. i love eye makeup like this because i hate my nose so much so anything that takes the focus off it is fine by me! i cant get it to look as good as yours does though but i'll keep practicing! x


----------



## diamondvenus (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm loving this tutorial.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## daisyangel6789 (Dec 8, 2007)

intense!


----------



## aney (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## diamondvenus (Dec 9, 2007)

I happen to come across your website a couple of months ago and didn't realize it. Your tutorials has help me so much.


----------



## chiffonhead (Dec 13, 2007)

um.

this is fabulous. thank you.


----------



## bruisedkiwi (Dec 13, 2007)

looks amazing!


----------



## Makeuprocks (Dec 18, 2007)

I love this look...... thanks for the great tut!


----------



## Glitch (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, it looks really good on you.

I'll definitely try it

But I always look so odd with a smokey eye

I'm too pale for it.


----------



## desichick_usa (Dec 23, 2007)

1 of the best smokey eyes i have ever seen!!! I tried doing it, but i cant seem to get it to look like the way you do it.


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 27, 2007)

oh wow. i love the lips and the way it contrast with the eyes love it


----------



## jmeree (Dec 30, 2007)

love it!!!!


----------



## holly_golightly (Jan 7, 2008)

using fluidline!~ that's nifty!


----------



## -VC- (Jan 8, 2008)

gorgeous, so dramatic, and quite 60s with the nude/pink lips.


----------



## bettyboop51991 (Jan 21, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Aishwarya (Jan 22, 2008)

Great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmearedMascara (Jan 30, 2008)

eeeee! when I saw this I was like "whoa!" I really did not expect that from you, since FOTD's are so colorful, respectively!


----------



## cheller (Jan 31, 2008)

best smokey eye tut ive ever seen.


----------



## jasmineflowers8 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love this look!!


----------



## jphan07 (Feb 1, 2008)

i love this entire look i can't wait to try it out


----------



## giggly (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome job, I think I'm going to try that look this weekend when I go out (if I manage to come up with the courage) I'm still scared to use a lot of color, but it looks so cute on you, I wanna try it on myself!


----------



## Abbie (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow! You are so amazing! The tutorial is excellent


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

Your smokey eye looks great!


----------



## Darla (Feb 3, 2008)

WOW that's gorgeous!


----------



## gnysegirl (Feb 3, 2008)

*Great job! I've been trying to do this without making myself look like someone gave me two black eyes. () You totally solved the mystery for me...m(_ _)m By the way what did you use on your lips I love that creamy pink!*


----------



## rita1979 (Feb 12, 2008)

beautiful ,thanks for sharing


----------



## jagenmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

wow :3 this is amazing! thanks for sharing :]


----------



## Pooh85 (Feb 18, 2008)

I love this smokey eye, but i can't do it, on my eyes don't stay good,


----------



## Kenalive (Feb 18, 2008)

very cute


----------



## mari123 (Feb 20, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lucilugodoy (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice....tks!


----------



## hc123 (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW!! you look great.. wish i could pull something like that off.. what'd you use on your lips?


----------



## fashionfreak946 (Feb 21, 2008)

i &lt;3 it!!!!

Great Job!!!


----------



## Pookii (Feb 23, 2008)

Striking and dramatic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Definitely going to try it on my next big night out!


----------



## yasmin (Feb 24, 2008)

cool job


----------



## andrrea (Mar 1, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!! That is an AWESOME look!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow I love it!!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Mar 25, 2008)

Beautiful....&lt;a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253F partner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824MSUS%2526i%253D23 %252F23%255F32%255F7%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_32_7.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"&gt;&lt;img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252F nocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egi f%253Fi%253D23%252F23_32_7/image.gif"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## magdamic (Mar 26, 2008)

:luv:Gorgeous!! I love it!! Great job:luv:


----------



## irkenfetus (Apr 5, 2008)

I love this look, it's so dramatic!


----------



## mistee (Apr 6, 2008)

love it


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 9, 2008)

Instead of using seperate e/s I use an already 'glittered' black eyeshadow. But yours looks great! Not quite sure about the lips though.


----------



## iLOVEcolors (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the awesome tutorial. I want to try it so bad!


----------



## loose_antics (Apr 13, 2008)

now, that's cute!!! you're a very cute girl.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 22, 2008)

luv it!!!!!! will def try this this wkn, thx!


----------



## Tamara V (Apr 28, 2008)

Simply gorgeous! Thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## **ErinBear** (Apr 29, 2008)

That is so awesome!


----------



## feel_aasma (May 3, 2008)

smokin'!!!!!!!:smokin:


----------



## petrishina (May 3, 2008)

Thanks. It so beautiful


----------



## entyce08 (May 5, 2008)

this looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Stefanie_d (May 7, 2008)

Wauw I love it !

It's very intense !


----------



## roop300 (May 10, 2008)

which brush do you use to do the waterline on the bottom? i want to try it but not sure which brush to use. thanks!


----------



## zinzinsleep (May 14, 2008)

Great, thats all :love5::love5::love5::love5:

I like so much.


----------



## anjuligabel (Jun 17, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## medusaxxsykes (Jun 18, 2008)

wow thanks :]

i've been trying to figure out how to do that lol

much help&lt;3


----------



## hellobeloved (Jun 30, 2008)

i love love love dark dark sultry eyes.

this is perfect! thanks.


----------



## Tammy-alex (Jul 2, 2008)

This is amazing.

It looks beautiful.


----------



## JuliaDream (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow Thanks!


----------



## riotvan (Jul 4, 2008)

nice, and you're beautiful!


----------



## BlondieBoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Love it. That is almost exactly how I do my smokey eye. You are gorgeous!


----------



## umraon (Jul 13, 2008)

it looks beautiful on you. i'v tried this once and it looked like I had a black eye from a fight or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NekoIceQueen (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing tut! Absolutely perfect! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG!!!! This is a great tutorial and I am definitely going to try this this weekend. As I commented in a previous forum post doing a smokey eye is so difficult. Thanks million!


----------



## steftoday (Jul 27, 2008)

wow...first place I looked, and I found exactly what I was hoping to see...thanks for providing such a detailed tutorial...

stef


----------



## Nightvamp (Aug 8, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Spankadocious06 (Aug 14, 2008)

wowwwwwwwwww its AWESOME!!!!!!! Ill definitely try this.


----------



## M_iari (Aug 18, 2008)

I really love all of your tutorials and your website! your a true inspiration!


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks absolutely beautiful on you but I think if I tried this it would look like I got a black eye. lol


----------



## ayumitam (Aug 23, 2008)

The final outcome is amazing, I can't wait to try this look


----------



## tashibap (Sep 18, 2008)

Great job. Awesome tutorial.


----------



## fatima (Sep 21, 2008)

wow!Love it!


----------



## Baltija (Sep 26, 2008)

i just don't have words - fabulous beauty and you make up sooooooooooooooo beautiful !!!!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 26, 2008)

Great tutorial! I love this look, you look awesome!


----------



## rbaranov (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

you're so pretty


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Oct 20, 2008)

I am still working on this one. I will make it perfect. One day..


----------



## jules617 (Oct 25, 2008)

nice job, u look gorgeous!


----------



## flyestme (Oct 29, 2008)

it good to know that people have different teqs of doing the smoky eyes... thanks this helps alot...


----------



## cimelleh (Nov 20, 2008)

simple and pretty!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Mar 12, 2009)

It looks great


----------



## miss_makeup (Apr 19, 2009)

wow Artist


----------



## Tyari (Apr 20, 2009)

ooh! I love it! Uber sexy!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Apr 21, 2009)

Gorgeous darling, just gorgeous!!!


----------



## -dec13- (Jul 17, 2009)

I always love smokey eyes..and your tut its so amazing

i cant wait to try this..thx


----------



## xplicitone (Jul 26, 2009)

this look definitely suits you.

thanks for sharing the tips with us. will definitely use


----------



## cecilialisbon (Sep 7, 2009)

this is great, thanks


----------



## Makeup-Junkie (Sep 7, 2009)

its beautiful!!!! you did a good job!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, great job!

I was always wondering shoud I buy carbon, but now... SOLD!

thank you pretty lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luvyuyu (Sep 10, 2009)

wow! never thought about using the gel eyeliner as shadow! my sis gonna love this! great work hun! ^__^


----------



## Shywillow26 (Oct 11, 2009)

Great job! Gorgeous


----------



## Juliaaa_Xx3 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you so much! This is such a helpful tutorial! I'll be trying this out this comign weekend. =D


----------



## Kokokins (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow. Generally not a fan of matte shadows, but this is lovely.


----------



## prtyBROWN (Jan 5, 2010)

Your tut was very simple and straight to the point, which is what I loved about it. I used different products than you but mines came just as good as yours, I'll definitely be using this look for a night out.


----------



## sarahhRUSH (Jan 5, 2010)

This is SO beautiful, I love it!!


----------



## iMinDee (Jan 8, 2010)

This is such a pretty smokey eye, love the nude lips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FoxxyDiva (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## inci (Aug 3, 2010)

İ really like it.you look great


----------



## steffs (Aug 6, 2010)

it looks amazing on you! i need to get the courage to try and rock that though. but i'm going to practice it for sure! thank you for the tut!


----------

